# 65 Stingray Deluxe



## vastingray (Apr 19, 2021)

Original 65 Deluxe with Schwinn over the counter accessory 48 in Sissybar


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 19, 2021)

Rad bike !


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 20, 2021)

vastingray said:


> Original 65 Deluxe with Schwinn over the counter accessory 48 in Sissybar View attachment 1394740
> View attachment 1394741
> 
> View attachment 1394741View attachment 1394740



Beautiful bike, that sissy bar is awesome. As always I love that blue


----------



## nick tures (Apr 20, 2021)

stunning !!


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 21, 2021)

beautiful My favorite color combo


----------

